# Kabyle: tegmatt



## zixi

Probably a long shot but does anyone have any idea what tegmatt might mean? Actually S tegmatt. 

Many thanks


----------



## zixi

I suppose asking a question and then suggesting your own answer is a bit bizarre and bad form but I’ve found ‘tegmatt’ in the declaration of human rights and I think it might mean ‘fraternité’ in French. I think my English translation given the context (which you can't see of course) and the initial word ‘s’ which I know means 'with' would be ‘with co-operation.’ (cooperatively) I’m going to try that ! Other suggestions still welcome though.


----------



## MarcB

Tegmatt is brotherhood or fraternite in some of the "berber" languages including tamazight and amazigh.


----------



## zixi

Yes, I realised later it was staring me in the face with a slightly different spelling... Kabyle spelling can take some getting use to and can really throw you. I suspect my 'with cooperation', or 'cooperatively' is the best translation here given the context though it's actually stronger than that. I think that what is being suggested is  being included in the 'brotherhood'.


----------



## szammel

So:

"gma" means in Kabyle "Borther/my broher".  After the prposition "s" the noun wich follows is in "l`etat d`annexion" so that the feminine word "tagmatt" changes to "tegmatt".

Per examle: heddregh s teqbaylit (I speak in Kabyle). Here the word taqbaylit was changed to teqbaylit.

I hope I could help.


----------

